# Itp ss212



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Shortly, I'll be getting some 14" SS212's in black for the brute to roll on 31's.

Should I run fatties up front or not? I've seen ALMOST30's with his 11's on the front and it looked sweet! Just worried about tierod lifespan and everything else up there.
Heck, i guess the lifespan will be diminished running anything other than stock..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never had any 31's before but i have had 11's on the front.

I did have the ITP SS 112's in 14x8 with 28x14x11 Zillas on the front and back of mine. Now i have the skinny 28x14x9's on the front with ITP SS 112 14x6.

Personally i like every thing about the skinnies on the front better except the way it looks. The 11's all around looked better to me. With that said i still would not swap back. The skinnies ride/drive better and are much easier all around on the bike. 

I would also give the advantage in the mud to the 11's up front as well but i spend way more time out of the mud then i do in it. I love to mud ride but the facts are its only part of what i do with the bike.

Be sure you get 14x8 for the 11 wides and 14x6 for the 9 wides.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess you are right. I'll go with skinnies up front.
Though, If i go with 32's they only come in 1 size!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah with 31's.....got with the the 9 wide.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone know if mud-throwers is going to carry laws real soon?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't heard back from Matt yet...I think HL is kind of different to deal with when it comes to other companies selling there stuff...I heard because people were selling tires for a few dollars cheaper....then with FREE shipping..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welp 32 silverbacks are still a possibility for me so I just might get some from there..
Though, If i get them, I dont want to have to remove the black fender parts and the foot wells. I get dirty enough with everything in place!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

*14 x 8 (Rear)* 14SS401 4/110 3 + 5
14SS402 4/110 5 + 3​


I see the 14x8 come in two offsets.. I guess i want the 5+3 ?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

According to this http://www.offroaders.com/tech/ATV-Tires/images/offset.gif yes you want the 5+3 to fit like most run them on IRS bike.

I went out side and measured the rims on My brute and there 3 to the outside and 5 to the inside.

A SRA rim measurement would be 3+5

The best i can tell the first number is the inside of the rim(back of the rim)
The last number is the face of the rim(were the lug nuts go)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well i definitely want the 5+3 then. That way those 31's or 32's are gonna clear and not rub.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I got my outlaws from tire wiz for 600 bucks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

not bad. I'll check out their prices on 31's


----------

